# Show us your wedding shoes :)



## apaton

Just ordered mine today, let us see yours :flower:


----------



## LunaRose

I haven't got mine yet, but I'd kill for a pair of Alexander McQueen heart peep-toe shoes! White ones would be sensible, but I'd love the beautiful red velvet ones if I could get away with it! I doubt DF would ever allow me to spend that amount on a pair of shoes, but a girl can dream :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







White.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 4









Red Velvet.png
File size: 219.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## apaton

Ohh there stunning I would get the red !! I bought these babies https://i414.photobucket.com/albums/pp223/ashleyd8583/96f9ee22.jpg x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Omg gorgeous both! post mine later :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

These are mine :)
 



Attached Files:







shoes.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

i want something like this:
https://photos.weddingbycolor.com/p/000/027/573/m/165379/p/photo/432819.jpg

i like the make Pink! shoes <3


----------



## michyk84

mine are ordered but don't have a pic yet they are custom made converse that feature our wedding colours on tongues/lining/stitching on the white trainer
I can't wear heels so figured may as well make my flats that bit more special by custom making


----------



## xMissxZoiex

apaton said:


> Ohh there stunning I would get the red !! I bought these babies https://i414.photobucket.com/albums/pp223/ashleyd8583/96f9ee22.jpg x

I LOVE those!! I want somthing like that but lower, maybe wedge so i could wear them all day! Do you think you would be able to wear them all day or do you have a back up pair of flats?


----------



## apaton

I'll prob get some flats for later depending on how comfy they are :) the company hand make them so could see about getting a wedge :flower: x


----------



## jojo2605

I think I'm going to get these in Ivory..

https://www.lightinthebox.com/Satin-Upper-High-Heels-Peep-toes-With-Sash-Wedding-Bridal-Shoes-0984-R-048-_p154453.html#have_reviews


----------



## dani_tinks

Lovely shoes :) I havent found mine yet. I want some turquoise blue ones, maybe with some sparkle!


----------



## jms895

MummytoAmber - love your shoes, where are they from ? :) :flower:


----------



## HannahMarie

https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=p...tbnw=171&start=21&ndsp=16&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:21

THOSE ARE MY WEDDING SHOES :) 

AND ALL THOSE SHOES ARE BEAUTIFUL !!!


----------



## michyk84

my shoes have been dispatched much excitement here now to wait


----------



## apaton

Lovley shoes ladies :cloud9: I want mine dispatched :cry:


----------



## diggory77

These are mine!

https://www.schuh.co.uk/womens-silver-red-or-dead-shirley-glitter/1164527660


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

https://www.arabesquedirect.co.uk/p...-bridal-wedding-shoes/1058-rainbow-club-elle/

these are mine very plain and simple but my dress is fishtail lace so didnt want to much xx


----------



## chelseaharvey

xMissxZoiex said:


> apaton said:
> 
> 
> Ohh there stunning I would get the red !! I bought these babies https://i414.photobucket.com/albums/pp223/ashleyd8583/96f9ee22.jpg x
> 
> Love these where are they from??Click to expand...


----------



## xMissxZoiex

ChelseaHarvey they are from Charliecoshoes.com it says it at the top of the picture :haha: xxxxx


----------



## apaton

Lol ^^^ yep I got them through eBay though the company sell on there too same price xx


----------



## toffee87

https://www.perditasweddingshoes.co.uk/images/productszoom/scarlettpurel.jpg


----------



## Arlandria

Lovely shows ladies!!

These are mine - Simple and oh so comfy! And a bargain at £30 :D

https://www.next.co.uk/x494358s10#806341x49


----------



## lesleyann

This are mine https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/395271_10150540929008684_515893683_8922839_205851564_n.jpg


----------



## Hayley90

I have custom ballet shoes :) Just plain white leather ballet shoes, which are being embroidered for me... :)


----------



## jms895

I really love these but my dress is ivory and unsure if these may be too cream if you know what I mean? What do you think ladies?

https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wc...1_050010631185_-1?breadcrumb=Home~Shoes~Women


----------



## LunaRose

Arlandria said:


> Lovely shows ladies!!
> 
> These are mine - Simple and oh so comfy! And a bargain at £30 :D
> 
> https://www.next.co.uk/x494358s10#806341x49

I love those shoes! The lace looks so pretty. I can't believe they are only £30 .. What a bargain!


----------



## mummymunch

https://www.shop.ironfistclothing.com/Ladies-Lacey-Days-Platform-PID17221-IFL0680WEB.aspx

my surname will be lacey too :)


----------



## Arlandria

LunaRose said:


> Arlandria said:
> 
> 
> Lovely shows ladies!!
> 
> These are mine - Simple and oh so comfy! And a bargain at £30 :D
> 
> https://www.next.co.uk/x494358s10#806341x49
> 
> I love those shoes! The lace looks so pretty. I can't believe they are only £30 .. What a bargain!Click to expand...

I know!! I was so impressed with them and they are even more gorgeous in the flesh xx


----------



## apaton

Ohh my shoes have been dispatched can't wait:happydance: willpost pics when they arrive x


----------



## apaton

https://i414.photobucket.com/albums/pp223/ashleyd8583/86185fa7.jpg

As promised ladies :cloud9: there a tiny bit big nothing an insole or heel grip won't fix xx


----------



## Mellie1988

I'm only newly engaged :cloud9: (DF proposed on 21st January) so I've only just started looking but I definitely want a pair of irregular choice shoes for my wedding! 

I love these https://www.irregularchoice.com/shop/womens/product/4691/mrs-lower.html?offset=5

X


----------



## michyk84

my custom converse :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







011.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## apaton

Congrats mellie have u set yourdate yet?

Michky I've been dying to see yours love them!! X


----------



## Mellie1988

Thanks! We are hoping to get married May/September 2013....I think it will be more like end of September, lots of time to save up! :) 
I'm soooo excited, just can't wait to start the actual planning, looking at venues, trying on dresses etc :D 

X


----------

